#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Нендро Лонгчен Нинтиг

## Legba

Всем привет. 
Меня (почему-то) несколько раз спрашивали,
сколько и чего надо начитать, когда делаешь Нендро Лонгчен Нинтиг.))

Решил вот собрать всю известную мне информацию.
Итак, нужно начитать следующее:

*1. Прибежище* 100.000 раз
*2. Бодхичитта* 100.000 раз
*3. Ваджрасаттва* 100.000 раз
В Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг сказано:



> Мой досточтимый учитель [Джигмэ Гялвэ Нюгу] шутливо говорил:
> Прежде чем защищать других и получать за это вознаграждения, нужно сначала очиститься от загрязнений собственной речи, и тут не обойтись без стослоговой мантры  , которую нужно повторить *не меньше десяти миллионов раз*.
> Среди его учеников действительно было немало таких, кто прочитал стослоговую мантру от десяти до двадцати миллионов раз. Даже среди рядовых учеников не было ни одного, кто не повторил бы ее двести или триста тысяч раз.


*4. Подношение мандалы* 100.000 раз
(Накапливается выполнение 7-частного подношения. 37-частное читается каждые 108 раз. 5-частная в конце сессии.)
*5. Чод.* Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче указывает в своих комментариях на Нендро, что надо накопить 600.000 произнесений мантры Ом-Ах-Хунг.
*6. Гуру Йога.*
6.1. Простирания 100.000 раз. Выполняются параллельно с чтением "подношения семи ветвей", считаются простирания, а не повторения.
6.2. Мантра Гуру Сиддхи. Накопление мантр:
Наилучшее: 100.000.000 раз.
Среднее: 10.000.000 раз.
Наименьшее: 1.200.000 раз.
В Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг сказано:



> Считается, что, выполняя гуру-йогу, необходимо повторить мантру десять миллионов раз. 
> Некоторые пренебрегают этим требованием, полагая, что предварительные практики не так уж важны, и, 
> прослышав о глубине главных практик, возлагают надежды только на них. 
> Не завершив предварительных практик, они пытаются выполнять практики стадий зарождения и завершения.
> Такие люди поступают как в пословице:
> Высовывают язык, хотя голова еще не сварилась  , 
> Вытягивают ноги, хотя постель еще не согрелась.
> Выполнять медитацию, не завершив предварительные практики, не имеет ни малейшего смысла. 
> Даже если появится какой-то мимолетный признак «теплоты», то есть успеха в практике, 
> такая медитация неустойчива, как дом без фундамента.


Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче также указывает в своих комментариях на Нендро, что в идеале делаются два сета по 100000 простираний,
с Прибежищем и  с Гуру Йогой. В других комментариях подобного указания мне не попадалось.

Также не следует забывать о "Внешнем Нендро", "нормативы" по которому с точки зрения традиции Лонгчен Нинтиг
я уже выложил здесь: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21067

----------

Alex (17.12.2012), Alex Dharmasiya (02.02.2013), Neljorma (05.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (17.12.2012), Rushny (29.12.2012), Андрей Рэй (10.07.2017), Артем Тараненко (18.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (19.12.2012), Сергей И. (25.05.2014), Сергей Пара (05.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2012)

----------

